# My layout hope you enjoy...



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

I fell in love with Public transportation has a kid. I loved to see all the different kinds of buses that the RTD had here in the LA area and later i loved to watch all the Different kinds of Planes that the Airlines used. I'm a Big America West, United, AA fan. I have a ticket to Brazil in Jan part of the trip is on a 787 United BC seat.  
3 years ago, I out of the blue decided to build a Model train layout. My only experience was a friend of mine at age 8 or so father worked for Santa Fe and he had a HO layout that was all packed up in a box and my Friend has a N scale layout boxed up they had no room for it. They would take me to watch the trains in van nuys by the GM plant and he knew when the SF train would go by. 

All SP grey when i was a kid in the SF valley back then. So my love for SF comes from that being they were colorful and SP was bla grey.
I bought a starter set and hated the track that came with it and so i bought a bunch of atlas code 100 track to make my layout that was in my head. 

I did not finish it i got about 75% done and decided i wanted more and it was so costly to do the finish stuff so i tore it up and started over.. I wish i had more pictures of it in the different stages but I wish i knew that then..









this is my planning i layed out and was testing it to make sure it would work. I picked up some odds n ends stuff from different craigs list sellers. 
















This is a plastic mountain like they sell in most hobby shops but it looked fake so i had gotten some magazines on Model railroads and learned about plaster cloth and i have loved it ever since. 
























here is a view from afar after i finished the mountain and had my track layout so i was filling in the blanks area's now..
















the barn you should be able to recognized its a ready made building. I love the look of it and do not regret buying it but i decided that buying is fun but building might be more fun so I've gone to a mix of buying ready made building and making my own has my skill level improves. 
Here is the road tru the middle of my layout has i started it. 
























well enough of my first layout i got to 70% or so finished and moved so i decided to go bigger. I was asked why I'm building my layout and after a lot of thought I decided that the reason I'm building a Ho layout is for realism and the engineering of it. I love the making of the layout getting whats in my head to the table and making it real looking. So after much debate i salvaged most of my work and started a new..
I'll post the new layout soon..  thanks for looking and reading i know i love looking at all your guys work and hearing your stories there all awesome!!!


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Gr, 

I *really* like your mountain and tunnel!! :thumbsup:










Your mixture of boulders and greenery look great.

Greg


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

thank you it was my starting point and i built out from there.. I was blown away at the great stuff online and in the different magazines and products you can buy.. I get a lot of inspiration from looking at others work and making my own version of it..


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

*here's some pictures of my current layout /shop*

 here is some more of what im currently working on and my awesome shop. I'm blessed and get great inspiration from looking at all your work. So a big thanks for all the layouts and work you guys have posted.. 

My layout from a far.. 
I starting on this corner closest to us the building and track besides the mainline that goes around the edges is all just sitting there has i get inspiration. I will be putting up clear plastic guards around the track so i dont have falls of death from my loved Locomotives..









I will put up that really cool barbwire fence and something inside the grass area maybe a big tree later ill head along the track doing the valleys they will be dry washouts with lots of boulders and a mix of hard rock sand. 
























I've hit walls before in my layout and having a starting point always helped that i can go back n forth to.. So my plan is to be in many different stages of work so that i don't get stuck in a phase that i don't like or can't see the finish at. 








Here is a veiw of the Container yard and Locomotive fueling station.. (it has to built yet) 








This is the other side and will be a town/industrial zone with a siding or two going through it..









This is my Locomotive and car storage area. I'll put foam in the drawers to help protect them. 

I use to destroy the box of my first rolling stock cars and engines till i got smart and now keep them and use them for storage.. silly me. 
To me collecting is has fun has building. I love weathering and detailing them to make them look more awesome.








here my home made tool caddie, I really need to make a better one thats lighter and easier to use..








This will be my most exciting area the yard for container action diesel fueling rack and a repair shop along with a storage area.. 
















this is what i make my grass area with. Its static electric that makes the grass stand up. You can make these out of a electric flyzapper. The name brand ones are costly but i got this from a guy out of Oregon at under 100$
I use to buy the noch grass tuffs and they look awesome but costly. ( noch flowers, bushes grass ect is some of the best looking stuff)
I can make them now and they look has good or better ill make a post on how to do them with pictures of both later when i get time.








My shop area. I've converted 70% of my fleet to DCC
















my paint booth. Learning to air brush has been fun and painful. But thats what the cheap rolling stock is good for practice. 








Here is one of my weathering projects..










>











I bought some well cars from gunner in the trade forum and i started getting pictures of different BNSF cars to copy thanks Sawgunner








this is my most recent locomotive to add to my collection. 
Thanks for looking all advice is welcome you guys are all awesome, I love that there is so many different types of layouts big small detailed highly complex to simple i love them all. 
post more has soon has i get more..


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

From spartan beginnings, you've sure risen to exhibit some great modeling skills. Nice work, all around.

I second ChooChoo's comment ... beautiful looking rocky hill / portal.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> From spartan beginnings, you've sure risen to exhibit some great modeling skills. Nice work, all around.
> 
> I second ChooChoo's comment ... beautiful looking rocky hill / portal.
> 
> ...



I third it.:thumbsup:

Looks great.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

I like!

Sometimes I get all wrapped up in my own little O gauge world. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Dave Sams said:


> I like!
> 
> Sometimes I get all wrapped up in my own little O gauge world.
> 
> Thanks for posting.


I hear you but you ought to diversify your viewing to the other scales also.
A lot there you can use on the O layout, just has to be bigger.

Picture his mountain but in O scale.:thumbsup:


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

*update on wash...*

Update on what I'm working on this Christmas week. 




























pictures are backwards but i hope to get all 3 of the washes done on the north end of mylayout. I don't work till thur/fri then off again till wed of next week so plenty of time to get stuff done..


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks great :thumbsup:, what are you going to use for water?

What is that hill called? Camouflage Hill? 
I know, I know it is not done yet, just kidding.

I like the wash, did you use real rock? Or are they molds, or something else?


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

*wash*

there is two dry wash and the third will be a stream and I plan on using the water from woodlands scenics. Ive not used it before so ill practice a bit to get the hang of how it works.

The rocks i made and painted from molds there are a few rocks from arizona rock company that makes the best dirt sand gravel and ballast you could want. they do all colors for different lines the woodlandscenics stuff is basic compared to it imop... 
http://www.caboosehobbies.com/catalog/index_home.php?manufacturers_id=81&osCsid=7emd5ve29qh2a0u0a66cp1deh1

not sure if they have a home page.. My local hobby shop has there products, if i was to buy them from the web only id have a hard time seeing how awesome there stuff is the colors and texture of there stuff looks much more realistic the woodlands stuff is to uniform like its dyed this stuff looks like the real stuff.
Ok enough of my pushing of products but thanks


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

Just made me first Car carrier trailer and rack for the Truck.. Im going to make several more for my upcoming loading rack layout for Autorack trains. 

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]

I picked these trucks up at the train show for $2 dollars each i got 12 different types.. :laugh:
I'll take that deal any day!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow you scratch built that trailer? :thumbsup:


----------



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

Looking good.....someday I'll have a static grass applicator...love that look on a layout!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The dry riverbed (1st pic in post 9) looks spectacular ... very, very realistic. Nice work!

TJ


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

woo that it one nice set up you have and you do nice work Keep pic coming .


----------



## Televue101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Looking good, can't wait too see more.


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks i going to get some updates on my layout soon...
The Trailer was a kit from A-Line it runs about 20$ and after you make one there pretty easy i working on some more and am going to see if i can tweak them a bit and do some weathering on the paint..

the static grass is awesome i love it..

You can make them yourself there are plans for making them from floating around on the net.. 
The one i bought a guys makes in Oregon i think for half the price of the major manufactures..

Thanks all for the complements.... I get a lot of my idea's from looking at all your guys work..


----------

